# openssh match directive. no password on group wheel [solved]

## XenoTerraCide

I'm trying to get it so group wheel has to log in using host key authentication, and can't log in using password.

```
#   $OpenBSD: sshd_config,v 1.74 2006/07/19 13:07:10 dtucker Exp $

# This is the sshd server system-wide configuration file.  See

# sshd_config(5) for more information.

# This sshd was compiled with PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin

# The strategy used for options in the default sshd_config shipped with

# OpenSSH is to specify options with their default value where

# possible, but leave them commented.  Uncommented options change a

# default value.

#Port 22

Protocol 2

#AddressFamily any

#ListenAddress 0.0.0.0

#ListenAddress ::

# HostKey for protocol version 1

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key

# HostKeys for protocol version 2

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

# Lifetime and size of ephemeral version 1 server key

KeyRegenerationInterval 1h

#ServerKeyBits 768

# Logging

# obsoletes QuietMode and FascistLogging

SyslogFacility AUTH

LogLevel INFO

# Authentication:

LoginGraceTime 2m

PermitRootLogin no

StrictModes yes

MaxAuthTries 6

#RSAAuthentication yes

PubkeyAuthentication yes

AuthorizedKeysFile   .ssh/authorized_keys

# For this to work you will also need host keys in /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts

#RhostsRSAAuthentication no

# similar for protocol version 2

#HostbasedAuthentication no

# Change to yes if you don't trust ~/.ssh/known_hosts for

# RhostsRSAAuthentication and HostbasedAuthentication

#IgnoreUserKnownHosts no

# Don't read the user's ~/.rhosts and ~/.shosts files

#IgnoreRhosts yes

# To disable tunneled clear text passwords, change to no here!

PasswordAuthentication yes 

PermitEmptyPasswords no

# Change to no to disable s/key passwords

#ChallengeResponseAuthentication yes

# Kerberos options

#KerberosAuthentication no

#KerberosOrLocalPasswd yes

#KerberosTicketCleanup yes

#KerberosGetAFSToken no

# GSSAPI options

#GSSAPIAuthentication no

#GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes

# Set this to 'yes' to enable PAM authentication, account processing, 

# and session processing. If this is enabled, PAM authentication will 

# be allowed through the ChallengeResponseAuthentication and

# PasswordAuthentication.  Depending on your PAM configuration,

# PAM authentication via ChallengeResponseAuthentication may bypass

# the setting of "PermitRootLogin without-password".

# If you just want the PAM account and session checks to run without

# PAM authentication, then enable this but set PasswordAuthentication

# and ChallengeResponseAuthentication to 'no'.

UsePAM yes

#AllowTcpForwarding yes

#GatewayPorts no

#X11Forwarding no

#X11DisplayOffset 10

#X11UseLocalhost yes

#PrintMotd yes

#PrintLastLog yes

TCPKeepAlive yes

#UseLogin no

UsePrivilegeSeparation yes

#PermitUserEnvironment no

#Compression delayed

#ClientAliveInterval 0

#ClientAliveCountMax 3

#UseDNS yes

#PidFile /var/run/sshd.pid

#MaxStartups 10

#PermitTunnel no

# no default banner path

#Banner /some/path

# override default of no subsystems

Subsystem   sftp   /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server

# Example of overriding settings on a per-user basis

Match Group wheel

   PasswordAuthentication no

```

 I can still authenticate using passwords with users in group wheel. what am I doing wrong?

----------

## timeBandit

Add ChallengeResponseAuthentication no.

----------

## XenoTerraCide

/etc/ssh/sshd_config line 111: Directive 'ChallengeResponseAuthentication' is not allowed within a Match block

I suppose that could be set globally... yes that seems to work. ty.

----------

